# Canon 50mm 1.4 sharpness weakness? (plz comment)



## Samerr9 (Feb 5, 2011)

hi guys.. 

i have posted a couple of c&c photos earlier and i always got a comment that my photos are not sharp (were at 1.4 and 2.8).. so i have made the following comparision to share with you is the problem in all the 50mm 1.4 lenses or is it only mine?!

All those are at 100%corp and sorry if the size is a bit big but this is the smallest i could arrange







Thank you for your comments in advance.


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually the real image is larger but this show the difference also..


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2011)

All lenses are a little softer on the widest and smallest aperture settings.

I don't know if my 50mm f/1.4 is *that* soft at f/1.4... but it's a little softer than the middle apertures.

Most of the shots I take with that lens is at f/1.4 and f/2.8 because I'm shooting in dark bars/clubs, but I still feel that I can get sharp images out of it as long as my focus was good.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 5, 2011)

did you refocus? Or did you set it to MF and change all of settings?


----------



## KenC (Feb 5, 2011)

Auto or manual focus?  It's hard to tell, but it looks like the focus is behind the dial and also that the lower right corner might be sharper than the upper left.  Sometimes it can be difficult to separate focus issues and the camera not being exactly perpendicular to a surface from inherent lens softness.  If focus or camera position is off, then the image will not look sharp wide open, but as you stop down dof will begin to cover focus or position errors.


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 5, 2011)

First I used the autofocus.. but your are right .. it should manual to insure the same focus.. so i set the tripod about 2meter far and and manual focused and took the same shoot at 1.4 and 5.6 .. and this is the result  







 really disappointing!


----------



## SensePhoto (Feb 5, 2011)

Its exactly same thing on mine and even on the L series 200mm, whenever you set to wide open aperture its a bit soft, i think thats normal


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 5, 2011)

Is it the case with nikon?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 5, 2011)

You also used flash?


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 5, 2011)

yes i did .. flash , 1/250 ,iso 100


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 5, 2011)

Dude, if you want to compare 2 shots, you have to make everything the same .  Your wide open shot is without flash, and lower aperture is with flash.  If you use a tripod, you can make your shutter speed really slow.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 5, 2011)

Samerr9 said:


> Is it the case with nikon?



It's the case with *every* lens, as far as I'm aware, no matter the brand.

Apertures at their widest and at their smallest are never as sharp as the "middle" aperture settings.


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you all .. 

i will try tomorrow the same without flash and update the post.. 

really i enjoy tpf just like family and alot of learning.. thanks again


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 6, 2011)

As promised.. here is the result without flash on a tripod ISO 500






Still i was expecting more from my lense, but 2.8 seems fine especially that it gives also a very nice dof .. where the whole face will be sharp and anything eles will be in the dof


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup.. it looks like you need a new controller.. it is super dirty.


Oh wait, thats not your question? LOL

Samerr, you got to realize you almost never post anything with 100% crop.  I mean if you post the whole thing.. i bet it looks sharp LOL.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2011)

This review says the same: Canon EF 50mm F1.4 USM Lens Review: 4. Test results (APS-C): Digital Photography Review

also Nikon: http://www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/nikon_50_1p4_n15/page4.asphttp://www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/nikon_50_1p4_n15/page4.asp


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmm, it appears the Sony 50mm f/1.4 is the best: Sony 50mm F1.4 Lens Review: 4. Test results (APS-C): Digital Photography Review


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 6, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Yup.. it looks like you need a new controller.. it is super dirty.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, thats not your question? LOL
> ...


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOl HAHhahahahahah 

it is not only dirty .. it is not working properly also  either super cold or warm  

True.. i wouldn't post 100% crop but all the images i posted earlier were soft, i though i am doing good photos but the truth i still need to learn alot  but i am happy especially here with you TPF dudes


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah sony seems to be better in that comparison! but i wont switch to Sony for that  

Thank you dxqcanda


----------

